# Uruguay trails??



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

I am living in Uruguay and would like to find some single track?


----------



## KoolUY (Aug 17, 2009)

dta tx said:


> I am living in Uruguay and would like to find some single track?


You can check this forum and hook up with other for several single tracks.
www . mtb . com . uy / foro

Where in Uruguay are you riding? What can of riding do you do?

Regards


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

I am a on the forum but have not found much single tracks. I live in Piriapolis. Thanks.


----------

